# Sobre la lógica del calentamiento global



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2010)

hola, no sabia donde poner este tema que es importante para mi.
si bien el tema puntual es EL CALENTAMIENTO GLOBAL es un acertijo de logica y comprension, en su totalidad.
el planteo que hare pone como variables a el ser humano y a el tma de el calentamiento .
y es todo un acertijo que requiere de el maximo de comprension y de analisis.


vamos primero a un ejemplo o digamos una historia o una alegoria.:

supongamos que tengo un HORNO que en el manula de instrucciones dice que no hay que ponerlo a mas de 200 grados centigrados como temperatura deuso habitual , y como maximo rabioso (un ratito) el maximo es de 270 grados.
si se mantienen esos 270 grados o 300 grados se deteriora el horno de forma irreversible y aunque luego bajemos la temperatura el deterioro seguira ya que se rompio la proteccion.
bueno.
pues eso dice la garantia.

pues bien, resulta que por un problema en la cocina nuestro horno no es posible apagarlo y la temperatura sube y sube.
he calculado la ultima vez que sube a razon de 2 grados por dia.
56 grados
58 al dia siguiente .
60 al dia siguiente .
62 al dia siguiente .
64 al dia siguiente .
es simple 

pero calculo que dentro de un mes ese incremento subira a 2,2 grados por dia.
pues bien , en esa situacion peocupante nos reunimos y luego de intensos trabajos llegamos a que hemos logrado detener la tasa de incremento asi que nuestro horno sigue subiendo a razon de 2 grados por dia , pero no mas.
y nuestras proyecciones , con un esfuerzo enorme y una alegria como de que estamso solucionando el problema sera que en un futuro proximo lograremso bajar la tasa de aumento de temperatura en un 20% o sea que el horno seguira subiendo pero a razon de 1,6 grados por dia.

pues bien, como se supone que lo que aquiesta en juego sabemso lo que es , y la historia que puse es una analogia bastante similar y lo que puse en azul como "solucion tranquilizadora" ES ABSURDA .

en esas condiciones.
*descifren el acertijo.*

¿ es todo un cuento ??
¿ estamos yendonos a la miercoles y no nos importa mas que para hacer una simple publicidad ??
¿ que hay atras de esto ??

toda esta publicidad que dice que el horno se esta quemando pero solo se hace ........... nada .
o bueno......no nada......se baja la tasa de incremento un "porcentaje" .
*
descifren el acertijo.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2010)

¡¡como  que no  vas a poder pagar la boleta del gas ¡¡
la solución   es simple ay que cortar el gas ,pero  porque  no lo hicieron?
te están diciendo que vas a tener comprar otro horno ,pero te alivian diciendo lo que te va a durar mas tiempo de lo previsto  antes de la destrucción así te quedas tranquilo i esperando el nuevo horno  que seguramente ya te están prometiendo con  una seguridad extra que  no  tiene la misma falla y que este nuevo horno esta cientificamente diseñado por los mejores ingenieros en hornos ,pero en realidad te están estafando tu dinero
esa es mi teoría muy rebuscada 
saludos
pd:
seguramente tambien prometen un gran descuento


----------



## Dano (Ago 2, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, no sabia donde poner este tema que es importante para mi.
> si bien el tema puntual es EL CALENTAMIENTO GLOBAL es un acertijo de logica y comprension, en su totalidad.
> el planteo que hare pone como variables a el ser humano y a el tma de el calentamiento .
> y es todo un acertijo que requiere de el maximo de comprension y de analisis.
> ...




Ando con el cerebro bastante quemado ultimamente, igual muy interesante la analogía, aterrizada a un nivel en el cualquier ser humano entendería.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2010)

menos el rey julien que se emborracho con licor de coco !!!!!!!

el horno que se esta estropeando es nuestro planeta (suponiendo que es verdad) .
la unica forma de "cortar el gas" es detener practicamente toda la industria mundial, reducir la tasa de poblacion mundial drasticamente y someternos a un nivel de austeridad bastante grande.+
hoy dia en el cual un pais que no crece es un pais que se queda (ese concepto esta vigente) .
donde "crecimiento" es lo que todos buscan.
que pais va a detener su economia, su industria.
hacer que la gente se mueva menso con vehiculos, que se reduzcan lso nacimientos, etc, etc.
ENCIMA DE ESO  si un pais toma esa desicion sera aprovechada por lso demas para ganarle en competencia.
competencia...otra palabra que nos lleva  a crecer, consumir.
esto o lo hacen todos o no sirve.

a ver , veamos:
en electronica, existe la politica de :
tratemos de cuidar el celular para no cambiarlo cada 2 años sino cada 5 .
obliguemos a billgates a que windows solo lo cambie cada 6 años.
que los soft sean mas eficientes asi no es necesario que el hard deba ser mas rrapido y de mayor capacidad , asi las PCs de c/u duran 10 años o mas.
alguien se calienta en la industria de ...................

miren, les voy a contar algo, que hace años pense y el otro dia leyendo el diario confirme :

lo lei en el clarin de el sabado, la parte esa del new york times que viene traducida 
en japon creo que era los politicos se pusieron duros, querian que se ahorre energia y se mejore la generacion , que sea menso contaminante.
cerraron fabricas ineficientes y incluyeron politicas de ahorro energetico.
pues bien , eso logro 2 cosas:
1 -- se bajo el consumo y mejoro la calidad en un 20% 
2 -- al notarse una mejora politica y un mejor bienestar economico en el pais hubo un crecimiento y el consumo volvio a subir (mas de el 20%) se instalaron mas fabricas , eso si , mas eficientes, y la gente compro mas equipos electronicos .

se lso dire de otro modo por si aun no pescan el problema:
Somos una especie animal que si vemos que hay mejoras las aprovecharemos.
somos una especie, si hay confort estaremso mas tranquilos y pediremos mas, tambien nos expandiremos mas.

dare otro ejemplo:
supongamos españa........100 mil pobres que viven en villas miseria.
el gobierno toma la desicion de darles mejoras de vida a esa gente , dandoles una casa y trabajo.
al dia siguiente ya no hay mas pobres en la calle.
un dia despues aparecen NUEVOS 100 MIL INDIGENTES.
el motivo es que al haberse mejorado la calidad de vida de ese pais automaticamente vendra gente que esta en la miseria a españa , vendran de otros paises o de donde sea, pero habra nuevos 100 mil indigentes.


les dare otro ejemplo ;
supongamso que yo hoy invento una maquina que puede alimentar a una ciudad con electricidad por 1 mes con cero contaminacion y utiliza como fuente de energia UN VASO DE AGUA.
solucione 100% el tema de el carbon, de el petroleo, de la emision de gases .......
pero saben que ?????
el mundo se seguira yendo al tacho, por lo menos en el tema planteado.
les explico por que :
al haberse creado esa maquina el ser humano podra usar energia gratis, a troche y moche.
las industrias podran trabajar y fabricar mas.
cada quien podra tener una maquinita que generre electricidad ilimitada con solo un vaso de agu apor mes y con cero contaminacion.
abriran muevas fabricas.
podremso construir edificios en lugares donde hoy era imposible por que no llegaba el gas ni la electricidad.
conclusion:
mayor poblacion (mas aun ) por efecto de este nuevo avance el cual da mas confort.

cual es el problema ????? 
que el problema es TDOO.
no solo el petroleo ni el calentamiento global.
cuanta mas gente hay mas nos devoramos a la fauna marina y a la terrestre.
mas desperdicios quimicos, plasticos y caca tiramos en la tierra y en el mar..
mas bosques destruimos para nuestra cama, y el placard.



vieron la analogia que puse primero ??
uds. saben lo que es el efecto avalancha? si.
y saben lo que es cuando varias variables afectan a uan ecuacion :
si pescamos peces es una cosa (de a poco lso reducimos).
pero si pescamos peces y ademas contaminamos su habitat estamos doblemente (y estupidamente ) reduciendo el asunto:
no solo los eliminamos sino que ademas reducimos sus posiblilidades de que se reproduzcan.

en fin.
yo soy un salame y me doy cuenta de esto.
no comprendo.
o en 100 años tenemso un problemon, ..o en 30 ..o en 200 ........pero lo tendremos.

¿ soluciones? 
extincion masiva.
guerras
diezmar  a la poblacion?
(no es solucion encontrar otro planeta, esa no es valida, con solo pensarlo se dan cuenta) .
entonces............. ????

no comprendo.
el ser humano es un acertijo ?????
como es posible que sepamos pero nada hagamos ???
si es verdad .

?????????????????????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2010)

ya lo entendí haora si ,es que siempre  la situación  o la solución  mas simple el rey julien tiende a complicarla
pd:
anotar ---dejar  el chupar coco real


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2010)

dale al coco tranquilo.

lo que si , no tenes que dejarlo fermentar ,,,,


----------



## freed (Ago 3, 2010)

puede ser que halla calentamiento, pero hay  mucha manija por ahi...
no es un proceso que se repite?

digo, la Tierra a tenido constantemente períodos de frios inminentes y calores agobiantes! la Tierra siempre está cambiando... y hemos sido algo responsables al respecto, aceleramos un proceso tal vez, pero por ejemplo la cantidad de gases que emiten los volcanes no se puede comparar con lo que sale de una fábrica! es muchisimo mayor el volcán, y se trata de algo natural!

bueno, que se yo, pienso eso... acerca del calentamiento global hablan todos pero quien tiene razon? y valla uno a saber...

http://www.ecologiaverde.com/expertos-en-climatologia-dudan-del-cambio-climatico/


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2010)

hola, no es ese el punto.
supongamos que el calentamiento sea algo ciclico , y supongamos que esta sucediendo .
y supongamso que en proximas fechas ese cambio genere problemas que afectaran la vida de millones de personas.
es una posibilidad que pense.
que sea un ciclo astronomico inevitable.
igual la actitud de la humanidad es poco seria.
no hay nada que se haga al respecto.
mas que ser la nueva preocupacion de la humanidad:
los ovnis antes
luego la guerra fria.
ahora el calentamiento global.

es parte de la politca humana ?? el mantner a la poblacion preocupada por algo ???
es algo real ?? pero igual vamso hacia ello cantando ymas preocupados de si me cortaran el cable de la TV el fin de semana ????


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 3, 2010)

Fernandob, mis respetos...eres uno más de lo que tienen "chola" para sentir!!!...es correcto, para sentir, ya no se trata solo de pensar, también las emociones y sentimientos pasan por el cerebro y deben ser tratadas de la manera correcta. Ahora bién, pensar que todo se nos va a la mier..coles es ver el vaso medio vacio, son muchos los factores que influyen sobre el medio ambiente, como bien lo menciona Freed. Se trata de cambiar la consciencia global, de reconocer que somos solo una especia más que habita este planeta y que por consiguiente nada de lo que hay aquí nos pertenece, todo lo que se tome debe ser retornado. La apatía es algo con lo que debemos tener cuidado, dicen por ahí que si no eres parte de la solución, eres parte del problema.
Es difícil a veces querere cambiar a todos al mismo tiempo, en mi caso trato de no desperdiciar las cosas a lo bruto, hago composta con la comida, tengo mis hortalizas y estoy plantando arbóles frutales, vamos, trato de poner un granito de arena. Recordemos que de gota en gota se llena el valde.
Lo mejor que te puedo decir es que la actitud propia termina dominando a los demás( a quienes no tienen una y se limitan a imitar ), si vamos con la actitud derrotista y desinteresada...no creo sea necesario explicar más jajaj.
En fin, es solo mi humilde opinión. Pero vamos Fernandob, te garantizo que las cosas tienen un futuro mejor, pero el hoy es lo que debe cambiar...
Saludos
PD, para los Moderadores, no sean malitos  no borren los mensajes....mejor traten de pasarnos a otro post que el tema la verdad resulta interesante...gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2010)

hola, es que a mi en este caso no me esta cuestionando acerca de que es mas natual.
ni de que hay que hacer para ser mas ecologista.

supon que soy un jodido que me gusta cazar y si me dicen que es el ultimo de a especie , con mas ganas.
y que no me importa desperdiciar.
no importa.
no me importa.
no voy a eso, 

soy un humano, parte de una masa humana de millones de personas.
y me dicen por todos lados los "cientificos" que tal cosa pasa y pasara , que matematicamente ya las cuentas no dan.
que tenemos o aspiramos a tener la tecnologia para poder parar meteoritos , ETs, para detectar problemas, cambiso en el clima, para ver desde un satelite que estamso haciendo tal o cual cosa a masas de bosque o a el mar , para bien o para mal, que analizamos las cosas microscopicamente, que estudiamos y sabemos como era la tierra hace millones de años..
pero .....



la solucion a este acertijo  o mas bien la respuesta *estara en la psicologia social ?? *
es un engaño ??
queremos tener nosotros la exclusividad de hacer moco el planeta???
no lo asumimos ?
no tenemso la madurez para realizar el esfuerzo ???
somos como masa humana unos locos de mier...enajenados que no nos importa matarnso siempre que tengamos un TV de LCD en casa ??
al vivir en sociedad nos anestesiamos y nos volvemso incapaces de actuar grupalmente ??
*esa quizas.
sera un problema social ??
somos seres inividuales y no podemos /sabemos actuar grupalmente ?? nuestro individualismo prevalece, y somso incapaces de actuar eficientemente como masa ? * 
puede ser , como masa desde que existe la historia siempre fuimos manejados por unos pocos y esos pocos no estuvieron a la altura (locos ) .
un dilema individuos/ sociedad ??¿ 

no se , para mi es un acertijo.

no un acertijo de como meter un triangulo en una caja cuadrada, ni de como hacer que 2+2 den 5 .

es como al pelicual matrix, el inicio de todo, uno esta sumergido en una sociedad , en la cotidiana en que vivimos, pero algo raro hay , ESTE TEMA tiene algo raro, no es una ecuacion solucionada.
y eso es lo que les planteo.

no estoy planteando cual es la mejor forma de reciclar algo , ni de como vivir mejor ni mas felices, ni de como salvar a lso delfines, no es ese mi planteo.

mi planteo es que no comprendo lo que pasa.

y ojo ....no es que me quite el sueño,ni un poco (soy parte) .solo me da curiosidad, me intriga.




vamos de nuevo a otro ejemplo, otra alegoria:
a ver si nos comprendemos, .....quizas, yo este viendo las cosas mal, leyendo noticias fantasiosas, no se:

supongan que viajamos todos juntos en un autobus muy grande , en el cual entran miles de personas y ese autobus viaja a 120 Km/h .
en el autobus hay cientificos que dicen que mas adelante , a unos pocos Km hay un precipicio, o algo que creara un accidente, y vemso que tanto el chofer como otras personas ESTAN TOMANDO MEDIDAS y nadie dice que eso no sea asi.
lo raro es que las medidas que toman son:
1 -- abrir las ventanillas para que entre mas aire.
2 -- bajar la velocidad de 120Km/h a 110Km/h
3 -- pasar el motor de nafta a GNC .
4 -- recordarnos a todos que tenemos que tomar conciencia.


en fin....................no comprendo.

querian un acertijo serio, aca lo tienen.


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 3, 2010)

Jajaja, no pues que buen acertijo...y pasarán mil años y probablemente nadie lo solucione, tienes razón en todo lo que planteas, los humanos por naturaleza tendemos a "confiar" en "líderes" que nos dictan que hacer, si nadie toma las riendas o en tu caso el control del autobus todos se van a mirar entre si a ver quien es el valiente en hacerlo, pero ojo, el ser valiente no significa ser inteligente. Y lo más probable es que alguien con poco más cerebro que un chimpance( pobres por la comparación  )se decida a tomar ese control y darse cuenta que el es quien "controla" y que todos en el autobous solo pueden hacer más que someterse a las decisiones que él tome. Si otro "valiente" sale al quite, que hacen los demás?? lo jalan para que se siente, porque???
Será que lo único que nos queda sea ser espectadores de una catástrofe?? o es que luchar contra cientos y miles de indivíduos, que al no tener capacidad de decisión solo les queda seguir fielmente los comandos de un "chimpance" pro-desarrollado, sea una locura??.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Ando con el cerebro bastante quemado ultimamente, igual muy interesante la analogía, aterrizada a un nivel en el cualquier ser humano entendería.


el rey julien cola anillada no es humano ,es rey lemur


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2010)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decrecimiento


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2010)

buena filosofia la  del  decrecimiento ,no conosia esa corriente de pensamiento ,aunque muy dificil que se llegara a implementar a escala global ,dado la competencia mundial por el poder economico/militar de los distintos paises


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2010)

hola, ....me sacaron el tema de lugar....
no se animaron con ese acertijo.

y el moderador que le invento el titulo nuevo no comprendio el tema.
no me interesa evitar el problema, me encantan las peliculas de cataclismos, tambien las de zombies, me imagino corriendo desnudo por calles medio desiertas , completamente loco gritando "quiero sangre" ......o aunque sea una morcillita.......


si tienen la cosideracion de cambiarlo por : 
el calentamiento global....un acertijo .
o el calentamiento global , que hay detras de eso ???
o cual es la verdad ??



electrodan dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decrecimiento



mira vos, justo lo que yo pensaba......son unos genios, lastima que se copiaron de mi pensamiento , si, antes d eque yo lo haya pensado, pero copiones igual....psssss.



ericklarva dijo:


> Jajaja, no pues que buen acertijo...y pasarán mil años y probablemente nadie lo solucione, tienes razón en todo lo que planteas, los humanos por naturaleza tendemos a "confiar" en "líderes" que nos dictan que hacer, si nadie toma las riendas o en tu caso el control del autobus todos se van a mirar entre si a ver quien es el valiente en hacerlo, pero ojo, el ser valiente no significa ser inteligente. Y lo más probable es que alguien con poco más cerebro que un chimpance( pobres por la comparación  )se decida a tomar ese control y darse cuenta que el es quien "controla" y que todos en el autobous solo pueden hacer más que someterse a las decisiones que él tome. Si otro "valiente" sale al quite, que hacen los demás?? lo jalan para que se siente, porque???
> Será que lo único que nos queda sea ser espectadores de una catástrofe?? o es que luchar contra cientos y miles de indivíduos, que al no tener capacidad de decisión solo les queda seguir fielmente los comandos de un "chimpance" pro-desarrollado, sea una locura??.
> Saludos



en esa parte de el tema se ve que coincidimos y/o vemso exactamente lo mismo .....sos un genio (y por similitud yo otro )


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 4, 2010)

El genio eres tu, por sacar el tema jajaj. Continuando un poco con la analogía del autobus, hay un fenómeno que está ocurriendo y es real...el "despertar" de la consciencia global, cada vez hay más gente que está reaccionando y no solo con respecto a la ecología sino también al méndigo enano chimpance pro-desarrollado. Me siento como que hubiese estado "dormido" durante un largo trayecto en el camino, y súbitamente desperté. Pero de que manera se puede "concientizar" u "obligar" a tanta gente al cambio??. Es una pregunta difícil.
Respecto al hecho de saber si el "calentamiento" global es una realidad, yo me pregunto que es real??
Vivimos atados a las leyes dominantes de una sociedad carente de sentido común, leyes que datan de siglos donde lo que prevalecía era la ley del más fuerte. Realmente lo que "vivimos" es una fantasía, sacada de la mente de los hombres más ambiciosos del mundo y donde nosotros somos simples piezas de un juego más grande.
Por darte un ejemplo, que tan real fue la "AH1N1"?? para los que vivimos en México te puedo garantizar que fue toda una farsa monopolizada por un gobierno extranjero, la gente que murió por esta "enfermedad" fue por negligencia médica o por falta de atención temprana...habrá quien diga lo contrario, pero sabemos que esos son los borregos que solo siguen la corriente. Hay igual en la red muchas hipótesis respecto a "pruebas" que se están realizando precisamente en el control mental de la población, será posible que el "calentamiento" global sea una estrategía más??
Habrá que pensarlo.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2010)

hola erick una cosa que me he dado cuenta hace rato es que llega un punto en el cual el "jefe" `pierde el control de todo .

sea religion, politica o lo que sea.
el grupo humano que lo sigue comienza a tomar el control (inconscientemente claro ) y labestia sigue su camino, en general incierto yalimentado por la masa que es ........boba pero tiene sus necesidades.

te dare un par de ejemplos, por que la cosa es bien concreta:

1 -- religiosos:
No hablare de "engaños premeditados" como esos de la iglesia de dios .
hablare como ocurren cosas sin ser premeditadas o preparadas.
un dia preste a tencion a un cura que era "sanador" , no se si ya habia muerto ysus seguidores lo seguian a travez de el eter o si aun vivia.....
o si era unamujer, creo que era una mujer , pero no importa.
el asuntoes que iban a ese lugar , como una estancia o un monticulo en un campo donde se decia que dios o la virgen le susurraba al oido , y aca viene lo interesante para analizar:
la gente al ser tocada por esa persona caian al suelo o hacian pavadas.
luego cuando les entrevistaban hablaban que vieron no se que , o que sintieron no se cuanto .
yse notaba algo que es propio del ser humano , (no somos 4 gatos locos ) :
PERTENECER .........ser parte de el grupo, de el evento.
(vieron la peli : las brujas de salem ?? ) .
pues la gente no solo quiere ser tocada por lo divino, si no tienen esa suerte por lo menos quieren que los demas crean que fueron tocadas por lo divino.
por que siempre es mejor estar en primera fila que en el fondo.
siempre es mejor tener algo de que hablar con las amigas.
siempre es mejor estar en a lista,por si mañana hay otra oportunidad...........
o tambien.de buena fe.la desesperacion , la necesidad crea una presion que necesita ser liberada. 

en fin, asi esa gente , desconocidos terminan alimentando esa fantasia.
todo inicio con un señor o señora que se creia sanadora.
lo cual fue zazonado con muchisima gente necesitada que buscaban un milagro.
hasta ahi ...............nada.
tenemos gente que necesita y un loco /a que promete ....habria que ver si funciona.
y como no funciona (ya que el loco milagros no hace) , pues que la masa humana NECESITA , (lo ya expuesto en color ) , y si no lo encuentra lo crean , alimentandose unos de otros ,cada uno aportando un granito de arena, pero sin planificar nada, sin organizar y en general da como resultado algo inmanejable, que termina sumiendo en a ignorancia a todo el grupo.

a vecs he prestado atencion a que es la misma familia, por necesidad economica o de otro ambito que "utilizan"a un hijo , asi correnal voz en el barrio de que la hija o el hijo han hecho un milagro ......y de nuevo: la masa humana necesitada se cerca y de nuevo ,cada uno con su necesidad o con su motivo (ver en azul) ponen un granito de arena y alimentan al monstruo.
al cual al principio muchos lo manejan , pero luego se vuelve inmanejable , .....y todos son victimas. 

2 -- politica:
te la resumo con la frase "ser mas papista que el papa" ., aunque la frase se refiera a religion.
en el caso de la politica si que es un poco distinto, son mucho mas organizados, no se cual es mas peligroso .

en ambos casos no niego,en algunso caoss se estabiliza el asunto :
religiones que perduraron (otras sucumbieron en el tiempo pero bien se cargaron miles y millones de fieles) y tambien politicos que prevalecieron.
en ambos caoss se creo una estructura "sostenible" o soportable.
y quienes fueron los que treparon para mantener esa estructura gigante ???
los astutos, los fanaticos, inteligentes pero inescrupulsosos , creo o mas bein estoy bastante seguro que muchisima gente muy inteligente que aprovecha esas estructuras encuadran bastante en lo que se denomina *sociopata.*

asi que ...........asi estamos.
quien fue ????   el culpable de este desastre ??? 
nadie ? todos ?? 


*mira otro ejemplo o forma de verlo :*

viste que sos vos ?? 
millones de celulas, y si bien cada celula es una cosa y se comporta de una forma el resultado (vos ) es una cosa totalmente distinta.
bueno , pues mira a cada persona como una celula  y a "la masa humana " como un ser nuevo.
y vamos a hacer una cuenta , sumaremos a cada individuo a ver que resultado nos da.
que individuos tenemos ?? 
vos sos una persona inteligente, que analizas las cosas , pero ojo , no tenes toda la informacion, hay muchisimas cosas que desconoces, muchisimas.
y hay gente , mucha que ni siquiera es inteligente, ya lo hemso visto en muchos analisis aca.
que da la suma de todo eso ??? 
un burro que grita y necesit que lo manejen .....
es nuestro dilema :
seres individuales  o grupales ??? 
no tenemso una "conexion" para poder decidir juntos, para comaprtir la informacion y si llegar a resultados coherentes, somso individuales, nuestro ser termina donde la piel acaba , luego es mas facil discutir con otro ser humano que ponerse de acuerdo.
y millones............ni que hablar.
hasta ahora loq ue llamamso seres grupales o democracia o lo que quieran es simplemente un ser humano manejando a millones .
locura eso .


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 4, 2010)

Jaja, para peligrosos cualquiera. Pero caemos en lo mismo, la "sociedad"( que es igual inventada por el hombre ) vive necesitada de gente que les diga que hacer...y no son felices sino hay quien los esté chi...flando y tratando mal.
Con tus ejemplos, tengo miedo , me atrevo a aventurar que todos están gobernados o vigilados por uno mismo----La religión. Es difícil creer, pero si hacemos un poco de memoría el hombre siempre ha sentido temor o necesidad de tener algo en que creer o en que depositar sus dudas, de ahí surgen los chimpances-pro-desarrollados que han sabido tomar las "riendas" y "gobernar" a sus borregos. A estás alturas no distingo donde termina la época feudal y donde empiezan la era actual. Han habido cambios, pero las tranzas, mañas y técnicas de opresión siguen siendo las mismas...todas fundamentadas en el miedo, la histéria y las creencias.
Puede que esté sobre-exagerando jajaja, pero al menos eso pienso.
Alguna vez viste el "exorsismo de Emily Rose"?? es un caso histórico documentado, fue real. Pero que tan real?? Es como el caso que comentas de la gente que al ser tocada por el/la sanador@, se les van los ojos hacia atras, les dan ataques, etc.,etc.,etc. Esos son la gente fanática que su "creencia" llega a tal grado que para ellos lo que "pensaban" ahora es real, pero para ellos.
Así como tu o yo, hay mucha gente que se está "despertando" de este "autobus" que compartimos y que espero algún día seamos todos...
Con respecto al calentamiento...me asaltan muuuuchas dudas, que tanto puede el hombre contribuir al cambio??? apenas llevamos unos 100 años de industralización, serán suficientes como para generar semejante cambio?? o es que aunado a esto se encuentra el sol en su estado más alto de actividad acelerando aún más el proceso?? según los científicos los cambios son reales, pero ni entre ellos se ponen de acuerdo en afirmar si el hombre es el culpable...al menos en su totalidad.
Saludos
PD que bueno está el tema...

Hombre que te has dado a la tarea de psicoanalizar a la gente jajaja , por un momento me recordaste a un anuncio de refrescos, done la imagen empieza con unos animales tomado de él y la cámara se aleja cada vez más hasta que de repente aparece la piel de una persona y sigue alejándose hasta terminar el anuncio...deja mucho que pensar la verdad


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2010)

ayer viendo una pelicula pense en esto :

fijate como es el ser humano  TOTALMENTE INDIVIDUALISTA, en la naturaleza.
queremso hacer sociedades como las de las hormigas o las abejas: organizaciones de muchos individuos .........pero .

el ser humano es individualista:
jamas se acostumbro a ser esclavo, no les gusta la palabra *resignacion *, y si la ambicion, la sana y la no tanto .
las hormigas obreras eso son , no sueñan con ser reinas.
cada una ocupa su puesto.
pero el ser humano no, esta en su naturaleza.
La reina y todas las obreras y todas las guerreras trabajan por el grupo, no hay vivos, cada quien tiene su funcion . 

luego si vemos la descendencia, un ser humano no se resigna a perder un hijo, le duele de por vida, le da vueltas y vueltas , lo que pudo ser.
el ser humano es individualista...........pero quiere vivir haciendo una sociedad ....diria que incompatible con su ser.

ojo , no digo que vivamos no se como .................cada uno por su lado , solo marco una realidad.
la inteligencia y nuestro avance nos vino muy de prisa , no estamos preparados y asi se dan las cosas mal una y otra vez.


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 9, 2010)

Perdona la demora, el sábado andaba respondiendo y un accidental click en el botón de actualizar me borró todo lo escrito . 
Esa película que comentas no será por curiosidad "un mundo Feliz"?? Esa la ví muy chico, pero me dejó profunda huella hasta hoy día. Es un tanto jugar a ser "dios", pero hasta que punto la "sociedad" puede y no determinar quien procréa, quien muere, y quien es inteligente???
Sería realmente un mundo mejor?? y para quienes lo sería?? es igual que en el mundo de las abejas y hormigas?? en este caso la "reina" es quien toma la desición de quien nace estéril y quien fértil.
El ser humano por naturaleza, digamos, está acostumbrado a grupos pequeños de "sociedad" donde se supone los más ancianos son quienes toman las decisiones...así debería ser, no que ahora.....
Si hacemos una analogía con la electrónica, es como tratar de controlar millones de procesos con un solo MPC o MPU, y en donde la comunicación con los demás sistemas no tiene protocolos de seguridad, ni demanda acuse de recibo. Es lógico pensar que al no existir "retroalimentación" el proceso de control es de incertidumbre y puede llegar a "corromperse". Pero que sería lo ideal para una situación como esta? descentralizar el sistema?? tener más normas y procesos de seguridad en la comunicación??
Es una serie de preguntas y respuestas sin aparente final.
Pero al final algo deberá hacerse o de lo contrario todo tiene el riesgo de colapsar...nació destinado a serlo.
Si no has visto la película te invito a verla o en su caso a leer el libro.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2010)

hola, si , la vi.
pero no me referia a eso.
fue una pelicula en la que mataban a el hijo de un tipo o de ua mujer, ya no recuerdo.
y ahi pense en lo importante que es UN individuo (hijo) para una persona, y que no somos para nada mas que seres individualistas.
no somos un grupo carentes de afecto por un individuo.
no somo seres que consideran que ees mas importante lo qu ele pase al grupo que a uno solo, son esas normas que nos hemso impuesto pero no van con nuestro corazon.
es mas, esas mismas normas que ponemos se contradicen entre si .
la sociedad y "el grupo" se contradice con el amor y la familia que es algo individualista.

en fin, no recuerdo ya todo, a veces veo algo y me cierra con otra scosas y se me forma una mezcla de razon - sentimiento y de ahi saco algo de comprension.

y eso sin haber tomado nada ......


lo de el calenamiento global.........tantas cosas se me han cruzado.
miren lo que hizo eeuu para conseguir petroleo; una guerra 
o el curro ese de la caida de la bolsa en todo el mundo por lo de lso prestamso inmobiliarios en eeuu .
cosas grosas ....no ??
el otro dia lei que en eeuu un fiscal le hizo juicio a las principales marcas de tv de lcd y monitores, por que al parecer en estos ultimso 10 años se confuabularon para mantener precios altos.

no es invento mio muchachos...no lo leen ??
lo de la guerra en irak , lo de la bolsa por el asunto inmobliiario.
es fantasia mia ?????

con eso uno ve que existen confuabulaciones gigantes, gente con cero escrupulos, que hacen planes gigantes y les dan cuerda.

con todo esto de el calentamiento global, sea verdad o no da para negocios gigantes, en lso cuales la poblacion comun sera el rebaño a manejar.
los combustibles se pueden ir a precios exorbitantes, cuando hace calor y cuando hace frio.
y las emrpesas , las cuales estan ya acomodadas o sea en poder de personas elegidas se volveran mucho mas ricas.

se hizo una guerra y un engaño mundial por el petroleo = energia.

ahora la cosa es manejar a la poblacion ???

quienes viven en ciudades?? en edificios ??? 
saben que le pasa auna ciudad si le cortas la energia ? 
COLAPSA.
sin ascensores no sirven lso edificios.
sin bombas de agua no sube el agua a lso edificios.
sin gas o electricidad + invierno la mortandad es mayor que mil bombas.
lso edificios en verano , hay muchisimos que fueron construidos con poca ventilacion natural, con un verano mas fuerte , quizas por acusas naturales o no la mortandad sin refrigeracion artifical ser a muchisima.
y si crtamso el movimiento de fluidos ??
entrada de agua y salida (cloacas) invitamso a las enfermedades.

no se dan cuenta??
*una ciudad es un lugar por excelencia para tener millones de rehenes .*


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 9, 2010)

Fijate que concuerdo al 100% sobre la dichosa "crísis" mundial, oseaaaa...en definitiva no soy economista, y si salta alguno pues que nos dé una cátedra al respecto, pero siendo lógicos, si hoy gano $100 al día y ese sueldo sigue siendo igual que hace unos 5 años antes de la "crísis" y sigo comprando las cosas que antes compraba...para quien es la crísis?? las únicas beneficiadas son las grandes corporaciones como las que mencionas, las ya establecidas que con pretexto de la crísis tienen el privilegio de subir al 200% o 300% o más los precios de sus productos...pero seamos realistas, para que?? una razón lógica sustentable sería tal vez la escasez del material con que fabrican dicho producto, pero de igual forma para que esto pase es por razones de plagas, desastres naturales, huelgas, etc.,etc. El petróleo es muy aparte, ya que al parecer existen derivados del maíz que compiten con los derivados del petróleo para fabricar muchos productos como el plástico, combustibles, fertilizantes, abrasivos...etc. En pocas palabras, seguimos usando al petróleo por causas político-financieras que por causas reales.
Entonces, de donde proviene la "crísis" y porque debo ser yo el afectado??será porque nos tienen acostumbrados a chuparnos el cerebro con las "verdades" de las noticias??
Porque si hoy mi gobierno dice que necesita más impuestos para "sobrevivir"( su lujos ) no me queda otra más que morderme la lengua y críticar por medio de Blogs y post como estos...jajaja.
Saludos
PD por lo menos lo expreso, hay muchos otros...pero muuuuchos otros que simplemente ven la vida pasar y ni se enteran que les sucedió


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2010)

vieron lo de rusia ???
700 muertos por dia

700


----------



## Dano (Ago 10, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> vieron lo de rusia ???
> 700 muertos por dia
> 
> 700



Qué pasó? aca en la capital no miro tele.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2010)

rusia: calor , mucho ...incendios a lo pavote.

eeuu y otros paises : invierten en tecnologia , cosas que no conocemos, (conocimiento = poder) .
+ paranoia (justificada ?) .
+ años de guerra fria o sea gente que planifica, estudia, traiciona:

deduccion:
es mejor sumir a un pais en problemas "naturales" asi no hay represalias, no hay criticas internacionales, no hay guerra, el pais en problemas dejara de ser competencia, vendra ade rodillas a pedir ayuda.

probado ???
la urss dejo de ser potencia sin necesidad de una guerra, simplemente la economia, un juego de ajedrez, natural ?? o planificado por el otro lado (de nuevo la guerra fria no dejo miles de espias, conspiradores y demas inutilmente) .

imaginacion:
un satelite que pueda generar incendios, basta hacer una "llamita" de unos cm en la superficie terrestre , si el lugar es el adecuado alcanza (bosques secos, silos de almacenaje de gas con pequeña perdida (sabotaje) , etc, etc) .

paranoico ??
si, lo de iraK , la guerra , movimiento de tropas para buscar armas d edestruccion masiva era una pelicula.
el asesinato de kenedi, fue otra.
el negro uenito que fue colocado como presidente , luego de que bush hizo tantos desastres y ya estaba la opinion publica saturada de su tirania, se necesitaba una promesa de paz, para calmar lso animos y eso ocurrio, desde la campaña yo veia que no tenia oposicion real, estaba señalado desde el vamos, .......y hasta ahora ......nada cambio.
calentamiento global ?? 
caida de la bolsa en todo el mundo por ese cuento raro de que se daban prestamos a lo tonto .
todas peliculas de sci-fi .


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 11, 2010)

Definitivamente existen muchas situaciones que podemos "atribuir" a fenómenos no naturales.
Hace algún tiempo, buscando en internet, me topé con un blog donde se hablaba sobre un proyecto que existe cerca de alaska o en alaska y que junta un enorme grupo de antenas transmisoras a una frecuencia tal que las ondas rebotan sobre la ionósfera y caen directo a la tierra, HAARP como se le conoce, es un proyecto lamentáblemente real y que para éstas fechas de "caos" viene a caer como "anillo al dedo".
No se ustedes, pero en lo personal podría decir que un buen número de sucesos globales pueden estar controlados por este sistema.
Ustedes que piensan??
Saludos


----------

